# Conductor Wishlist



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

Not to get to morbid, but are there any works you wish a specific conductor that has since passed, would have tackled in their lifetime that they didn’t?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(deleted, two threads on the subject were started simultaneously)

Conductor Wishlist


----------

